

Ask HN: Is Twitter's Blog a Spam site? - DanielRibeiro

Just tried to submit "SpiderDuck: Twitter's Real-time URL Fetcher" from its blog ( http://engineering.twitter.com/2011/11/spiderduck-twitters-real-time-url.html ), which seemed quite interesting, and got the infamous <i>Stop spamming us. You're wasting your time.</i><p>After reading PG's explanation of the message ( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2660975 ), it seems that twitter is a spam domain. Which I get, as submitting twits to HN can be really frowned upon.<p>But their engineering blog? Seemed like a bit extra-careful design to me. What are your thoughts?
======
ChrisArchitect
oh wow, ok, so that wasn't just me then? good. Engineering blog is fine,
probably getting clumped in with some flagged .twitter.com domain spam......oh
well

